# mkiv 12v vr6 turbo, oil pressure light driving me crazy!!



## arturovw (Mar 11, 2009)

Ok so I have a 2000 vr6 turbo with a oil pressure light comong on randomly. Ive tried just about everything ive read in forums to no luck. I have replaced the oil preasure sensor 3 times all oem just to rule it out. Ive changed the cable end to sensor. I rewired the entire cables from the new plug all the way into the dashboard to pin 10 on the blue harness ofguage cluster. Ive replaced guage cluster entirely. Ive replaced oil pump and hose. Ive replaced oil filter twice oem. Ive changed oil to a castrol syntec. 10 40 or 10 30 I forgot. I should of gone with 5 30 amsoil but they didnt have any. My entire block was rebuilt with shimme performancel bearings and oil pump new oem rings and machine shop put together to do the crank properly. I see some oil on bottom of engine inbetween engine and tranny could this be rear main seal leak and could this cause a oil pressure light? Ive checked oil pressure with guage and ita fine. Ive driven it for a 2 weeks no wierd noises or anything. Im stumped and tired of spending endless amounts of money which I could have spent on a sri. I made a home made oil pressure sensor relocation kit with a brake line and some npt adapter to 1/8 fiting and addes a t fiting with the oem sesnor and a auto meter guage and the light actually went away for like a week. I have no idea what caused it to return. It wont come on all the way to my job. But it does sometimes when im stuck in traffic once I pick up speed or on expressway it never comes on. Anyonea that knows what this could be would be most grateful and will buy some beers for lol or whatever your prefrence of drink is. PLease Please help me save my scalp from me ripping the rest of my hair off. Also I dont know if this is related or not but car vibrates alot after 2000 rpms I think its a motor mount but im not 100 sure. Thanks in advance. And sorry for the long read. Just wanted to explain the best I could.


----------



## arturovw (Mar 11, 2009)

*help*

Any input anyone???


----------

